# Michelin Run Flat tyres - Cheap deals?



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,

anyone know where I can get Michelin Premacy HP's 275/35/R19 96Y for less than £325 each?

I've tried camskills, black circles, event tyres, e tyres, and all the others I can think of, rang several local dealers and got the price to £325, which is great considering BMW reckon they buy them in for more than that and wanted to charge me £450 a tyre!

If anyone knows of any deals please let me know, otherwise I'm just going to have to shell out. Not driving the BMW at the moment as they tyres are now illegal so using the landy instead  

Ideas before Friday much appreciated! :thumb:

If there are any tye fitters/dealers in the Birmingham, Coventry, Lichfield areas that would be happy to do a deal for cash PM me!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi where are you based?


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Kash, see above. West Midlands generally, Birmingham, Coventry, Lichfield. But also travel towards oxford and South Warwickshire... Bit of a way from you me thinks


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Pete

Try these, I buy my vitosportx tres from them and deliver to your door then get mobile fitter to fit
www.mytyres.co.uk


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks carrera but they are more expensive on that site!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the best things you can do is get rid of the runflat tyres and fit normal tyres. 

You need to change all 4 though.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

If you were closer to me could have got them for 300ish all in. Rang a few Kwik fits closer to you and they will go lower as they start at 402 list but couldn't negotiate much just over the phone.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not just ditch the run-flats and put normal tyres on the car???


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

http://lovetyres.com/tyre/Michelin-Primacy-HP/275-35-19

worth a look?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

It's not answering your question 

But , Ditch the runflats and put normal tyres on , I changed my 19"'s RF on my E93 330i to normal tyres and its the best thing I've done to the car


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the efforts, I'm not wanting to change from run flats, I really appreciate them especially having had punctures before at very high speeds and in very heavy traffic, much safer to just cut the speed a bit and carry on driving than have to stop and faff about trying to change a tyre or pump go in and inflate. I'm slowly getting closer to the magic £300 price, thanks to Shooter! 

Anyone else got any suggestions?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.tyresavings.com/order/select-tyres-and-savings

That price includes fitting.

Not sure if your quoted price of £325 does since you've asked for fitters.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Runflats are also very difficult to remove and fit. 

I'd be careful who I allow to fit them. I learned the hard way.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Camskill or oponeo or the cheapest places i have ever bought tyres from!


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

TBH if it was mine.... I would also ditch the runflats, the Mrs had them on her Mini Cooper and damn that was a hard ride, put normal tyres on and it totally transformed the feel and ride - all for the better, now it feels like its gripping more, feedback is better, in my limited experience I would never pay to put runflats on


----------



## FAHD H (May 15, 2013)

£325 for the tyres is cheap! is that fitted including VAT??? the wholesale price on the tyre in £300 inc VAT and thats with a good discount rate for me.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

£313 on OPONEO but still need to get them fitted.

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-finder/car-summer-tyres-275-35-r19


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

if your over stratford upon avon way give Adam at Stratford Tyres a call on 01789 290029 

Alex


----------

